# You have got to try this.



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Every now and then it seems we run into some conflicts with members who are at odds for one reason or another.
Some members are die hard craftsman who only want to see WOOD used in each post, others ask questions, share experiences and give out priceless information. Of course there are also the nut cases, miserable SOB's and certified lunatics lurking around.
Does anyone comprehend that this is a Social Network with the emphasis on SOCIAL? That means that we should be "social" to all members irrespective of our personal agenda, that's what it is all about.
I talk to anyone and everyone, don't have any enemies, don't Block, and read posts with an open mind, but I do love to read happy and funny posts the most. I don't take sides and I don't take much notice of some baited posts, but in reality some people are like that and sometimes these post are make for fun and taken far too seriously by some.
Life is too short to include pissing contests, making enemies or wasting your time being angry. Remember the key word is SOCIAL, so let's all try to be that way.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Applause!

Don


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds good to me


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

HEAR, HEAR.


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head - or wait - should I post that on a construction forum?? Maybe you glued and screwed it?

in any case, well said!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You know me, Roger, I'm always social and sociable too…..Some on here don't even try to be, so I 
pass on a lot of things that I see no use for, but I am social when people are socialable….....


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have no problem if people want to get into a pissing contest over some minute and mundane issue. But it is rather funny to watch how those things evolve. It's like a fight on the football field…. it starts between just two people, then another steps in to break it up and gets hit by an errant punch so he starts swinging, and before you know it, it's a free-for-all. I personally find it all rather entertaining. I have three choices: I can participate, I can just read along for grins, or I can ignore the mess entirely. Problem solved.

Now *you*, my furry friend, are another matter. You should get a new avatar instead of the current one where your hand is shielding your face. We all want to know what a Britexan really looks like.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Roger Roger Roger, always bringing to the fore what is on other folk's minds…


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

More Applause! ( I must admit though that sometimes it is great entertainment. I just laugh, never participate!)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Charlie,
I concur, it is enjoyable being in the audience sometimes. You know me, I always see the funny side of everything.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I think we could add a bit to this Roger. I think some people here ought to not try and force their belief system onto others and realize that many different types of people use the Internet and this forum. This forum is incredibly mild compared to many thousands of others becuase everyone here is mature enough to properly post without a few trying to use their friends to rat-pack people that don't agree with their point of view.

Something else I have noticed is that for all of it's worth, the Block List makes it pretty much impossible for some disagreements to be settled. Such as other members threatening to try and have members "banned" if they don't follow their personal wishes.

Now I'm all for trying to get along but it seems that some folks are just such zealots that they make it darn near impossible for any kind of breathing room to be found. Then after their flames they run behind skirts to hide and try and look like some kind of Internet Hero while always pointing the finger and saying "There, there is the bad guy" and I am Mr. Clean.

"Blessed-ed is the peacemaker Roger".


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Abbott, were you aware that this is Be Kind to Coyotes Week?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

try what ! what shuold I try ? 
be social are you made or just forgotten to take the medicin Roger
to be social isn´t that dangerus, I have heard you need to mengele with people and talk nice to them
uuuh .. it realy sounds dangerus

well spoken Roger 

take care
Dennis


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I like all comments here but this is the best one ""Then after their flames they run behind skirts to hide and try and look like some kind of Internet Hero while always pointing the finger and saying "There, there is the bad guy" and I am Mr. Clean."" 
Abbott this beats any contest.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Roger: What kind of lunatic are you. Be kind to everyone. You know if that were true there would be no differences in each of us.

If there were no differences then there would be no discussions.

If there were no discussions then there would be no reason to post.

If there was no reason to post then no one would show up here.

If no one showed up here then Martin would get rid of the site.

Now then what would your days and night be like.

By the way, How are you feeling - except for this mental deficiency that is starting to become apparent.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Abbott, Where'd you get the pic of my girlfriend? Dang now everyone knows what I'm howling about.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Keeping with the theme of everything going on around here lately, I am hijacking this thread…..with force….the Canadian Air Force!!!!!!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry Roger. I couldn't help myself. What can I say, some are more mature than others,haha. I do agree whole heartedly with everything you said above.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Raftermonkey better be nice here now I am Canadian lol lol


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool idea


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry GMman, its all in good fun.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Raftermonkey I know this a lot better than you know what I mean…...


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I never thought about hijacking. So here goes.

An attorney arrived home late, after a very tough day trying to get a
stay of execution.
His last minute plea for clemency to the governor had failed and he was feeling 
worn out and depressed.

As soon as he walked through the door at home, his wife started on him about, 
'What time of night to be getting home is this? Where have you been?
Dinner is cold and I'm not reheating it'. And on and on and on….....

Too shattered to play his usual role in this familiar ritual, he poured
himself a shot of whiskey and headed off for a long hot soak in the
bathtub, pursued by the predictable sarcastic remarks as he dragged
himself up the stairs.

While he was in the bath, the phone rang. The wife answered and was told that 
her husband's client, James Wright, had been granted a stay of execution after 
all.
Wright would not be hanged tonight .

Finally realizing what a terrible day he must have had, she decided to go up 
stairs and give him the good news.

As she opened the bathroom door, she was greeted by the sight of her husband, 
bent over naked, drying his legs and feet.

They're not hanging Wright tonight,' she said.

He whirled around and screamed, 'FOR THE LOVE OF GOD WOMAN, DON'T YOU EVER 
STOP?!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Karson, sorry if all the banter woke you up.
Now I agree you are different, but in a nice sort of way and it's that diferent difference that differentiates you from the difference of other LJ's - and even some of them differ.
I think Martin should add an "Old Fart Memories and Wisdom" section where seniors can recall the good old days when gas was 29c and you could buy a table saw for $52 and change.

I did manage to get to the shop yesterday for 4 hours and actually cut something with the BS, I could only get out of the wheelchair for 10 minutes at a time but it was great to being able to do something again.

Yeah my mental deficiency is coming along just fine, thats why I broke down and started this thread.

Glad you stoppedby O great one. BTW I did type this slowly for you as I know you can't read very fast;


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Great post Roger. Now if those unsociable @#$%&*^ don't like it they can… J.K. (just kidding) ;0)

p.s. Karson, too much!! ;0)


----------



## jiji (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you Karson, I laughed so hard my stomach ached. Best ab workout I have had in some time.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Some people are just wired that way Roger. Plus, it's easy to hide behind a computer screen and throw rocks.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Doggone it ,Abbot, where did you dredge up that old pic of my wife?!? Is nothing sacred? I'm going to block you now!

...flounces away from the computer.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Doggone it ,Abbot, where did you dredge up that old pic of my wife?!? Is nothing sacred? I'm going to block you now!

LOL


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

He's laughing at me, now! My shame is complete! Mo-oo-oo-m!


----------



## TimSelf (Sep 20, 2010)

Well since I'm new here, I wont throw any rocks, simply cause I cant hit #$^!. JK


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

But you did use some big words Roger. I had to use my dictionary and Therisaras on some of them.

I didn't quite get the catch with the "BS" I know most of the *"BS"* you put out but I couldn't figure out the connection with the rest of the words in the sentence.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Welcome to our forums Tim! This is a fun and informative place to spend some time.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Roger,good-to-see-you-are-fiesty-and-have-not-lost-your-sense-of-humor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Senior Church Moment:

A Preacher was explaining that he must move on to a larger congregation that will pay him more. There is a hush within the congregation. No one wants him to leave.

Joe Smith, who owns several car dealerships in the city stands up and proclaims, 'If the Preacher stays, I will provide him with a new Cadillac every year, and his wife with a Honda mini-van to transport their children!'

The congregation sighs in relief, and applauds.

Sam Brown, a successful entrepreneur and investor, stands and says, 'If the Preacher will stay on here, I'll personally double his salary, and also establish a foundation to guarantee the college education of all his children!'

More sighs and loud applause.

Sadie Jones, age 88, stands and announces with a smile, 'If the Preacher stays, I will give him sex!'

There is total silence.

The Preacher, blushing, asks her, 'Mrs. Jones, whatever possessed you to say that?'

Sadie's 90 year old husband Jake is now trying to hide, holding his forehead with the palm of his hand and shaking his head from side to side, while his wife replies, 'Well , I just asked my husband how we could help, and he said, 'Screw him!'

Isn't senility wonderful?

Lord, keep your arm around my shoulder and your hand over my mouth!!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

"Screw him"   

LOL, Topmax, that's a good one. I might tell that one to the next preacher I see.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I never met a dog that I didn't like after I got to know 'em except for one; his name was Hank. He was a three legged hound dog and his back leg had been shot off. With most dogs you can negotiate - with Hank there just wasn't any negotiating. He was most likely going to bite you no matter what.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's some 'nuggets' for you, Roger:
I'm soooo tired of the "*people hide behind their computer*" rap…as the senders of that tedious message do exactly the same thing. 
I'm tired of people following a member around from forum to forum, venting their spleen at every opportunity.
I'm tired of people who don't like me, putting me on their "Friends" list so they can monitor my activity and disrupt things wherever I go.
I'm astonished at the occaision of simultaneously being on somebody's 'Buddy List" ...and blocked by that person at the same time.
I'm tired of people who jump into a heated discussion and think they can gang up with the person with whom I'm debating, spoiling the lively animated fun of the debate.
I'm tired of people who create alternate member IDs so they can fly in and take pot-shots at me, thinking I don't know who they really are. Just to subvert the 'block' thing.
I'm tired of people whose mission it is to 'scold' me for their perceived improprieties, like an elderly schoolmar'm. 
I'm sick of members who send me PM pics of animal fecal matter. Yeah, I got 'em. Yeah, real funny…
I'm sick of posts that are obviously ghostwritten, when words usually fail them in their typical literary style.
*However…..*
I LOVE being blocked!! Mostly, I was thrilled by being blocked by a long-term LJ with whom I've never known, never encountered before. Kool..a pre-emptive strike! His threads suffer for it, though.
I love how some members want to make unflattering comments about other people's projects without fear of reprisals. And yet they have none of their own projects posted!
I love how day-old members demand changes to this near-perfect site, as if it exists exclusively for them! It's probably one of them alter-egos mentioned above.
I love people who insinuate that my posted projects are not my own…even as the works-in-progress shots in my own workshop testify to the origins!
So there you have it, Roger, my friend! Hopefully i've submitted enough stuff here to keep this thread active for a while! Hope nobody blows a gasket over the opinions I've posted…but let's all just be ourselves, okay?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I never met a dog that I didn't like after I got to know 'em except for one; his name was Hank. He was a three legged hound dog and his back leg had been shot off. With most dogs you can negotiate - with Hank there just wasn't any negotiating. He was most likely going to bite you no matter what.

-helluvawreck, North Georgia woodworker

ROTFLMAO!!!

You win the thread!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I'm tired of people whose mission it is to 'scold' me for their perceived improprieties, like an elderly schoolmar'm.

Hey, I know that guy.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good thread Roger thanks for posting


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

GMman shows his colors again by posting, *"people hide behind their computer" another name for this is "poopiekat" By the way I don't block nobody even a smart ass like you I will not block.*

And forgets that everyone who set this thread to 'watch' sees his foul language he posted, and then ultimately removed.

Uhhh… word for the day is "social", so please respect Roger's wishes.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey hey now… watch that elderly school marm stuff… That's getting a bit personal..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

rivergirl takes offense by stating: *Hey hey now… watch that elderly school marm stuff… That's getting a bit personal.. *
Though I restrained myself from commenting on her suggestion of 'rat poison' to solve a workshop problem with kitties. 
That's just plain SICK…glad she got called on it.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You've heard the old saying.. "A guilty dog barks first"......UUUUUMMMMM…could be true….


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Poops you have me blocked ever since the block botton was on.

You cannot participate in this discussion because you are on the poopiekat's blocklist.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Good morning Poopie, how's the weather up there today?
I see you are in top form.
One of the qualities of being a gentleman or lady is having the ability to "rise above" distasteful things and put them out of your mind because you gain nothing from engaging. It is natural for some people not to like each other - that's a human frailty, but there is little to be gained by having knock down drag-outs. As we all come from different backgrounds and have varying ideas of woodworking and indeed what the LJ's site should be or offer. IF each member of this site had his own way we would have 20k battles going on each day, so to elude this we settle for a reasonable set of rules and rely on the integrity and civility of members to make it work. This does not mean that we can't disagree on things or not have fun. Everyone has something to say that is informative, helpful or just plain happy and funny, this brightens peoples' days.
Poopie, you have a knowledge of antique furniture which is a great asset to this site, I have read some of your posts on the matter and learned a lot about old furniture and restoration. That is where you shine but these "he said - she said" routines tarnish your talent and people become bored, which obscures your real talent in furniture making and restoration. Your work is superb and knowledge great, spread your talent across this site for all to see, you will not be disappointed.
Here endeth today's lesson.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Not so fast, Roger!
you've really hit the nail on the head, however! I don't like being the only one who likes to talk about antique furniture, but outside of some great banter with Abbott yesterday, there's never been an opportunity. It's only *one* of my favorite topics. Yup, I have been in the trade as a restorer for a consortium in New England for a bit, and mostly realized early on that the only way to truly enjoy the craft is buy the item, restore it and sell it, rather than kowtow daily to ridiculous client demands. So, simply package up my labor and sell it outright on the street was the right way to go. I HATE getting crap from people. I have so much to say about antiques restorations, the American furniture industry 1850-1950, lumber harvesting, machine design, architectural millwork and standard detail, as well as off-topic areas like collectible US autos, rock music 1955-1975, Human Behavior and Group Psychology, Federal Reserve, and… it's nigh impossible to fill a room with like-minded people that are willing to converse on those subjects. what DOES work in the LJ forum is tit-for-tat squabbles with people who go ballistic if their own belief systems are challenged. Wow, I have started threads that ballooned into 500 posts in a few days…. until they got tanked. What you have noticed, Roger, is that I can fill a room…by giving the people what they want. And… if testy spewage is what the people want, then I can dish it out. Recall the "I Am Poopiekat!!" thread! 264 comments in ONE day. I could never generate that much interest with a discussion about applied egg-and-dart gingerbread on a Sheraton-revival table. See? And, traffic, traffic traffic is what makes this fine forum profitable for our hosts. Glad to participate.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Now I understand!

Poopiekat is actually Martin's alternate identity, used for the sole purpose of stirring the pot to increase traffic and advertising revenue.

Pretty slick thinking, Martin.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

poopiekat I will give you this, you can write very well some may believe all of what you write but to me you're all fake.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Charlie that is why we have not seen Martin for a while.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I am Spartacus!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

abbott sez: I am Spartacus! and GMman sez to the guards," Uhh it's dat guy over dere"


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am Marticus!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

You cannot participate in this discussion because you are on the poopiekat's blocklist.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

GMman moans: *You cannot participate in this discussion because you are on the poopiekat's blocklist.*

Proof enough that I am really not Martin… or it it just a ruse that I, er, ahem, Martin doesn't banish him from the site entirely?
"


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

This is getting better and better all the time….. keep on keeping on…....


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Poopie,
Although antiques and restoration is not everyones cup of tea, there are plenty of people out there who find it fascinating (as I do), not as something they would do themselves, but a history lesson on design, methods and finishing. I am in awe of furniture and other items that were made many years ago when machinery was non existent, just 100% craftsmanship. I come from a land rich in history and antique artifacts and I have always admired the skill it took to make these. My woodworking is limited to simple yard/patio things, and I do not attempt to do any "fine" woodworking projects as I simply do not have the skills, but that does not mean that I don't appreciate fine woodworking.
With the knowledge that you have, I would suggest you started and antique/restoration series of postings that can educate those who are interested. I'm pretty sure many will be very interested in what you have to say on the matter.
Oh Abbott seems to be a live wire who goes along at 100mph - maybe he'll get old one day. lol


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

GMman
"By the way I don't block nobody even a smart ass like you I will not block"

You cannot participate in this discussion because you are on the poopiekat's blocklist.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Charlie58… you are wise beyond your years. Sorta like Ghandi. He spread his word across the land, on bare feet. He was unable to afford shoes. He was of frail health, a holy man seeking little comfort in food. Which gave rise to a very bad case of bad breath…..

Yes folks, he was a…Supercallusedfragilemysticplaguedwithhalitosis.

Everybody sing….


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Your right Rick…you know what the world needs now?


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Roger,

Well said. I do have an issue with one of your comments, though. You talk about how you "actually cut something with the BS". I always thought it was the other way 'round. Don't you cut the BS with something (i.e. a knife, maybe)?

Jack RE: "unsociable @#$%& don't like it they can",

Hey, I'm one of those "unsociable @#$%&*^ ". At least that's what my friend says. But, with one, I can hardly develop a consensus of opinion.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.
.
I love football!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks RickD!! This is exactly the point I was trying to make!!!
BoiseJoe blocked me first, after declaring in his earlier thread that blocking can *only* be the behavior of a child. There ya go!
I could have called BoiseJoe the most knowledgeable person that EVER existed in the world… but '*naive' *seemed to be a better fit. Get over it!
Abbott: Glad I said all I had to say…because this thread has officially been "*ABBOTTED*"!!!!! LOL


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Is that poops walking in the picture wow


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Another lie poops you said you blocked no body


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh Abbott seems to be a live wire who goes along at 100mph - maybe he'll get old one day. lol

LOL!!  I think he's nuts!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

whit.

The BS reference was supposed to be Band Saw

Stay tuned for more of the Gong Show


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Stay tuned for more of the Gong Show

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

See, Roger? Nobody gives a crap about eclectic dialogue. But everyone wants to join in this free-for-all!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Huh? Most of my tools are eclectic.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

GMman: Do you have a subscription to 'Sports Illustrated' or did you just take a copy off the rack when you were in Wal-Mart?
http://www.torontosun.com/news/weird/2010/09/17/15385611.html


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheap shot poops, now all know how low you can get.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well bugger me, I can now see the need for an *Argument Clinic* and maybe a set 30 minute period for hate and insulting posts so that all and sundry are happy (being miserable). All those who need it can bear their chests and say the most obscene things about one another, but at the end of the 30 minutes, you have to kiss and make up. Actually this idea was put forward by Charlie1958


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm with Charlie…pass the popcorn….lol. I read posts that have some interest to me….they don't always have to be woodworking (although I expect this venue to be geared in that direction - there are other venues that are more "socially" geared).

There are lots of folks on these types of networks that enjoy baiting and fighting with folks….Have a bad day? Feeling powerless at work? Take it out on the network…you can fling mud…sit back and watch the reactions…or sit in and smear the mud. I try to solve my own problems without bringing them online….but like everyone else, there are occassions where this occurs anyway. There are also cases where folks just take something out of context…and the fight is on….

Alot of strife comes from folks that have strong convictions…and are unable or unwilling to hear a diversive idea or concept….for me - I try to maintain an open mind….there are many sides to all stories….and many perceptions…some good…some not….being willing to listen is a wonderful learning experience. I recommend this to the folks that are stuck on one side of any issue.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

aw, c'mon Roger, if you re-read your thread, I've tried to shake that ankle-biter off but he keeps trying to antagonize for whatever thrill he gets from it. Some folks can't take a hint. 
NEVER CLICK ON A LINK!!! Do so at your own risk. Thought everybody knew that.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

reggiek
Right on the money


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Fun thread Roger.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Roger…. see? 46 more posts this morning, on a thread that just about ran its course. Just goes to show, the very thing reggiek complains of, is the very thing that SELLS. Nobody can look away. I agree with reggiek too… but this is better than good TV…!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Poopie- as for the old school marn gig I was being cynical ABOUT MYSELF- me being the old school marm. Sorry you didn't get the irony. As for cats and rat poison.. I didn't take you for the sensitive cat loving type. But for the record I do have a cat and she is a lovely little creature.. she does not however s* on my floor. In fact she is housebroken and has no litter box. I could not abide a cat that would use my floor whether in house or garage as a litter box. I grew up on a farm and dad used to say there was "nothing worse that cat *** except of course rat p-." You boys sure do find a bunch to fight and argue about.. silliness and all for naught.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I just stopped by to see if F**ticus ever showed up.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Well folks I can't stay here all day playing the role of Alexander the Great, as I must go and have my daily enema and have my belly button serviced.
Maybe some of you guys should try the enema effect, it certainly makes things clearer.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

helluvawreck sez: *I just stopped by to see if [email protected]@ticus ever showed up.*
Holy crap, I almost fell outta my chair over that one!! LOL.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Speaking of medicine Roger let's have a word from Dr. Hu Flung Dung..
.








.
.
Q: Doctor, I've heard that cardiovascular exercise can prolong life. Is this true?
A: Your heart only good for so many beats, and that it… Don't waste on exercise. Everything wear out eventually. Speeding up heart not make you live longer; it like saying you extend life of car by driving faster. Want to live longer? Take nap.

Q: Should I reduce my alcohol intake? 
A: No, not at all. Wine made from fruit. Brandy is distilled wine, that mean they take water out of fruity bit so you get even more of goodness that way. Beer also made of grain. Bottom up!

Q: How can I calculate my body/fat ratio?
A: Well, if you have body and you have fat, your ratio one to one. If you have two bodies, your ratio two to one, etc.

Q: What are some of the advantages of participating in a regular exercise program?
A: Can't think of single one, sorry. My philosophy is: No pain…good!

Q: Aren't fried foods bad for you? 
A: YOU NOT LISTENING! Food are fried these day in vegetable oil. In fact, they permeated by it. How could getting more vegetable be bad for you?!?

Q: Will sit-ups help prevent me from getting a little soft around the middle?
A: Definitely not! When you exercise muscle, it get bigger. You should only be doing sit-up if you want bigger stomach.

Q: Is chocolate bad for me? 
A: Are you crazy?!? HEL-LO-O!! Cocoa bean! Another vegetable! It best feel-good food around!

Q: Is swimming good for your figure? 
A: If swimming good for your figure, explain whale to me..

Q: Is getting in shape important for my lifestyle? 
A: Hey! 'Round' is shape!

Well… I hope this has cleared up any misconceptions you may have had about food and diets.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

rivergirl sez: I* didn't take you for the sensitive cat loving type*

Nahhhh… not like maybe my user ID offered no clue….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Excellent, Abbott!
Doctor Hu Flung Dung?
He referred to the symptoms of a War Veteran's STD diagnosis as *'Honorable Discharge*!'


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Good one, Abbott…...I go by the philopshies that the good Dr. stated….especially the first answer…

"Want to live longer ?......take nap".......I've been taking a nap everyday for 35 years…I'll probably see 100!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Abott its okay you played papparazzi last saterday and show people who I date
but you stay away from her

Dennis


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

now I feel followed , that was the last I datet


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Regarding the name "poopiekat" being a term of endearment- where I come from it is not. Rather a poopie cat would be a cat that is poopie. Hence the misunderstanding on my part regarding your apparent love of cats.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all,

Well, I had to come back over here and check out this topic, and see how things are going, because I've just 
been blocked by some guy from Mexico….I told him his topic was useless (something about critqueing projects, or some crap). I left for awhile, and when I got back on, he had blocked me….He wanted to dish it, but he couldn't stay and take it, so he run, blocking me. According to him, he's an expert master craftsman, and we're all peons(but I thought peons were in Mexico?). The way I read it, everybody's work is below grade.
Well…. I say s…w that…Just because I've haven't posted a 100 projects, I'm not up to his standards apparently, and oh…..never mind…I didn't mean to tromp on your thread…sorry…I was just pissed…...


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I never get hate mail. Just notes from friends, or incoherent ramblings in PM. Remember to hang onto your self-proclaimed open-mindedness there,* Boisejoe*! * rivergirl*: I'd sooner read a retraction for your 'rat poison' comment in the other thread, if anything matters.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Why would I retract my statement- I don't feel the need to retract.. and I don't see you running to push the delete buttons on all the unkind things that you write. I dislike cats that crap in the house and I am telling you if I had one who did that they would-well okay maybe not rat poison because it could injure another helpless and faultless animal- but definately lead poison would be a consideration- single shot. I am not kidding either… If that is really bothering you I suggest you contact PETA.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Funny Boise.


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

For the sake of the children can we refer to the p--ing contest as "uinary olympics"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Hmmmm*
Looks like we have a bunch of contenders for the Superbowel here. How about the Commode Bowl for a venue. Abbott could even get his chi chi piece of a** to do a locker room interview.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, she loves locker rooms. Ask Dennis


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Amen, brother…I know that's right…But let us not forget….he's a master craftsman…..my ass !!!!!
He could dish it out, but he didn't want to get it back, so he blocked me…...I don't give a crap….
He wanted to know some answers, so I gave him mine, and he didn't like it….so he ran away.
As far as I'm concerned, he can stay in Mexico with all the rest of the Mexicans, and never come to the U.S.
I lived with them Tacos all my life, and I don't care to be around them…. they all smell like Jalopena's & beans…..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Who would block a couple of lovable guys like you and Tom? That's crazy..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Ha!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Not here to be lovable, but that light hearted, independent, good nature that started out in Oregon is getting stretched really thin here in the Socialist Republic of Texas (North Mexico)........ lived on the other border and Canadians don't pull all that crap. Better quit.

-----------

Yeah, it's a sad state of affairs when the Feds refuse to control the border for so many years. They obviously don't want to stop it.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Roger, I understand. See . . . that was a joke because . . . . nah, never mind.


----------



## whit (Jul 6, 2007)

mmax,

If you're gonna go there, we should probably start referring to a pidooma as "rectal extraction", maybe?

Whit


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey tom1,
We just got another one that checked in the blogs from Old Mexico…..just what we need..one more..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

What a day!

At least we know something about the posters here, none of them are constipated, it's been flowing non-stop all day.
Our thanks to Poopiekat - Chairman of the Bored
To Abbott for giving up his work day.
To BoiseJoe for toilet plunger instructions
To Rick for insight into the Spanish Inquisition.
To Rivergirl for being such a level headed sweetie.
To Charlie1958 for minding his own bloody business for a change.
........and to viewers like…....Thank you


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I got plenty done today, I started posting again when I got back


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Did F**ticus ever show up?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if you want to have friends

you have to be friendly !


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, some people take things on the Internet way to seriously and could sure use a sense of humor


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good morning Joe and Tom…very good posts from both of you guys. Yeah, I need to go this morning so I am on my last cuppa coffee before my day begins.

Have a good one all!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Did F**ticus ever show up?

-helluvawreck

Not yet but he may be along shortly 

That's just too funny


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

Well,,, I just wasted 10 mins of my life!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

It builds character


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*"Well,,, I just wasted 10 mins of my life!!!!!!!"*
.

*"It builds character "*
.
LOL!!!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I injured myself pole-vaulting over a mouse turd.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Abott if you don´t know some lockerrooms is better equipt than the bridesuite on a 6 star hotel


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

Life is wayyyyyyyy too short. If a project has wood and metal it does have wood. If someone says something you cannot agree with you cannot change their minds through a keyboard.

"Those convinced against their will are of the same opinion still"

LJ'ers seem to be more kind than criticle, sometimes harsh criticism is asked for and still not really recieved, we are for the most part too dang nice. But I am my own worst critic so I can take it from anyone.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Tom1,
Very good post on the Mexico ordeal. I think this is something we'll never be able to control, because it's been going on for years. The influx of these people is happening everyday. They cost the U.S. millions of dollars each year (like you stated) to give free medical, education, welfare, etc. My daughter and son-in-law both are school teachers, and you'd be surprized at what goes on. These kids are put into schools free, not any of them can speak a lick of English, they get a free snack in the morning, a free lunch, free school supplies, and they have to escort these kids eveywhere they go… even to the bathroom (I don't get that one). When noone can speak our language, you have to use sign and hand jestures to communicate with them… I would not want to be a teacher these days and times, just because of situations like this….There isn't enough pay in it for these folks….. It's a sad state of affairs.

This is for Jorge: I see you are up to your usual self with the remarks again…. I'm not going to waste my time on you, cause you just aren't worth it…. I think we both can agree on one thing though: I don't like you, and you don't like me, so just leave it at that…One more thing… I'm not going to get into a pissing contest with you everytime we both show up on the same post. And for the record, yes, I've been doing ww for 26 years, have built over 100 plus projects for family and customers, but I NEVER claimed to be a master craftsman…I'm still learning, too.. At least I've got a project and serveral blogs posted…you've got "0" posted. Feel free to critique my work all you want to… I'll welcome the comments…good or bad…I can take it…....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Shopgurl, 
I agree with your comment about the illegal immigrants coming into this country taking everything they can from the U.S. If you read my post above, that's what I said…..And I have no problem with folks in their own country, as long as they don't come over here rapeing ours, and taking all they can get..But at the same time, I'm not gonna take a lot of crap from someone either…even if they are from here or somewhere else. 
I also agree with all the people in this country that are taking everything they can get form the government, including welfare, food stamps, unemployment checks every week, cause they are too lazy to get a job.
That part of the discussion wan't pertained to in the other argument…I seen no use for it there. We have some very good folks on Ljs and excellent craftsman (and ladies). That's what this forum is built on mainly…..


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Martin - HELP!
WHERE ARE YOU?*

ddwwb


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You responded before I did, with your remarks. You're the one going on and on….I just replyed to yours.
But no, you respond by making some wisea.. remark about inbred capital country….....You ever been to the U.S.? Well, I've been to your counrty…2 times. And you know what, it's sad to see those poor, uneducated, underprivilaged people that will never have anything. No decent housing, no income, nothing. While I was there, these people were nice and kind and friendly, and even took me into their home to give me food, when they hardly had any for themselves…I gained a couple of friends while I was there, and we still corrospond from time to time….But yet I'm the racist and bigot. Just because you didn't like my comment, that's what you thought, so I just followed up. You can look at it anyway you want to.
By the way, I sent your fellow countryman from Mexico (Oscar Martinez) a PM this morning….I've said more than I said I would, so you just get on with your life in Mexico, and I with mine here in the good ole U.S.

I wish you would post a project so I can look at it and critique if I feel it necessary….I'm done with this.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I wonder how many are going to be suspended from the site after posting here and on this other one

Bringing Artifacts and Relics into the 21st Century….changed from "suggestion for a New Contest".


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I tried to be civil with you, and say that I was done with this, but nope, you just couldn't let it go. For your information, smartass, I've got 2 degrees in college, one in Mechanical Drafting and engineering, and music.
You're right about one thing, you can't best a fool, so why am I trying? I really think you're the racist and bigot by your comments.. You keep saying it, not me. And believe me, your not better educated just because you have a masters degree in whatever at UT….What is that, the University of Taco….lol lol lol. Comic relief…
I don't have anything against anybody until they start some crap with me, but a smartass Mexican who thinks he's better than anyone else and more educated…..Here's a news flash for you, Jack….you can kiss my rosy-red ass….not on the left side, not on the right, but in the groove, man, in the groove…..


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

This is why I don't come on here so much now you lot bicker like LITTLE CHILDREN and it's got very very boring


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

If we were face to face, I'd be glad to show you… I wish we were… Racist, again?....uuummmmm
Big words for a small-minded person… Sorry to disappoint you, Georg, but I didn't get my education in Arkamsas…....How did you know everybody up here was inbred? You been down here mateing with one of the locals again?.....lol lol lol…More comic relief…..U. of Texas…Shoot…I thought they olny grew steers and queers in Texas, and I don't think you 've got any horns…...


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

How do you know we don't have locals who are Mexican? You can doubt all you want to about my education…I don't have to prove anything to you….I don't know if that movie was made here, and don't care…I wish I had of been Ned Beattys stand-in….I'd be filthy rich right now…At least I'm not affarid to put my pixs on here. Not like you, hideing behind a couple of mutts….I guess you just don't have the cahones…...
There's one thing you don't know….I'm not a local, and I wasn't born and raised here….You just assumed that…..I moved here from somewhere else…..I don't have anymore time for this cat and mouse nonsense.
This thread is gotten out of hand, and I got things to do besides "jaw" with you…That's an Arkansas term….


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

*"Life is too short to include pissing contests, making enemies or wasting your time being angry. Remember the key word is SOCIAL, so let's all try to be that way."*

Nice try, Roger. It sure sounded like a good idea!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

"Life is too short to include pissing contests, making enemies or wasting your time being angry. Remember the key word is SOCIAL, so let's all try to be that way."

What a plick, I'm blocking the monkey too!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You know, Jorge, I'm likeing you more and more…You stay till the last dog dies….lol. But I'll tell you what I'm willing to do, if you will…..Let's just drop all the snide remarks, cuts, and racial slurs, and just agree to disagree, and move on to other places…I think we've highjacked this thread enough, so let's just let it be…..
And if we happen to get on another post of someone else's, just post your post, and I'll post mine….Ok?
I know people are getting tired of reading all this stuff, so let's just get it over with it….One more thing….I don't have a block button…...So like Mary Anne said, let's just try to be social and civilized to one another.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

~waves~ Hiya Rick and Jeorge…good evening  Good idea Rick. I wish another guy would do the same with me and that we could both just get along or ignore each other and he could ignore all the girl's photos that he wanted to ~shrug~


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That's the spirit guys! Hell, who knows you may end up being friends


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

OH MAN!!! In have the whole weekend off! WooT!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Jorge,
I just read your post on the cabinets you're building….. I would say don't give up on the liquor cabinet.
You've got that far…sometimes it's just better to back off and rethink the whole thing again.
I had to post this here, cause I coudn't post it on your thread…......


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I lkie you, too, Abbott….lol. You're one of a kind…..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hell Rick…I'm glad your here as well… all of my friends are good ole racists, bigots and homophobes….I call it being a good American! Now if we could just nuke both ice caps some and make this planet a bit warmer I would be enjoying summer weather all year 'round


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

I feel all warm and fuzzy inside,haha.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

HAHA!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

This was the first "big" flame war I've gotten into since I've been on LJs for over a year…..
I rather enjoyed it a lot…. I really think Jorge had a good time, too….lol lol…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I said I saved you from working on it…...Now you can work on it tomorrow…..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*I feel all warm and fuzzy inside*

Zeke, you didn't drink too much beer and wet your pants again, did you?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Somebody needs to take decisive action and calm this thread down before…before…well I don't know for certain…










Inez Sainz..my favorite Mexican.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

hehe


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Boise Joe,
I don't know if you read the above post, but Jorge and I settled our differences, so just let it go.
I also settled things up with other people, so forget it…..No sence dragging things on and on, ok?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Abbott,
She's still a cutey, and still just as peasent to look at…wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey Joe, 
I'm all for having fun,too, just as long as you don't make fun OF me…..Harmless fun is great.
I wouldn't make fun of you, but I can have fun with you, cause I'm a fun-loving guy…..normally…lol.
By the way….. I like the pixs…..looks like a bunch of people who lives up here…...lol


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

At my age you better count me out of the pissing contest.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

All I have to say is to congratulate the opponents in this tribal skirmish for reaching an admiral compromise.
Peace has been declared on this thread *AT LAST*.
All the funny posts have kept folks chuckling. Abbott, you are a nut  Rick and JorgeG - I hope you will be happy in your new relationship. lol And BoiseJoe - just don't forget to take the medication again. 

To all the other folks, A Shakespeare quote: "All's well that Ends Well" 
From Winston Churchill:
"Never if the field of WW conflict was so much advice given to so many by so few "


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Roger,

You're so funny… I get a kick out of your conversations….lol. By the way, how's the ankle coming along?
Are you able to get around a little more these days? I sure hope so. It's a drag being in a wheelchair. I know you got tired of that thing.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok Joe, I understand. If you don't want to talk to me, that's ok..And no, I don't want it to go any further.
I'm done with all of that. Like I said, this thing has drug out long enough. So you do what you gotta do, and I'll be fine with it….no matter what.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick,
My ankle is probably my healthiest feature right now. I had over a week in hospital because medication conflicts were destroying my muscles and sending crud through kidneys. I was in intensive care and they were really worried about kidney damage, but it came back acceptable. Next came surgery for an Aneurysm, 3 days in hospital and several weeks "on my back" 
I have managed to get to the shop and scoot around with the wheelchair and doing 10 minute standing/walking exercises, so I did some clearing up and even cut something on the band saw. Trying to do a little more each day, but just ticked off at the slow pace )


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh my lord, Roger, I had no idea you were going through all of that…I'm so sorry to hear that you have to go through all that misery….I didn't know about the intensive care, or any of it….I sure hope you're back on the road to recovering. You just take it very slow and easy, and don't try to overdo it. Did they get your medications all straightened out? Roger, you've sure had it rough these past months… I feel for you ,bud. You just take care of yourself, and keep us posted on your condition….And sorry about all this mess that's been happening on your thread. Hopefully it's all over with, and we can get back to making sawdust, and hopefully you too before long….It was fun, though…..Didn't mean to highjack your thread…it just happened.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Good evening shopgurl, how are you tonight? We're up awfully late. It's about bedtime.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

It's all good Cuz


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Did F**ticus ever show up?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Jorge, you are probably correct about your reading and writing English as good as or better than some Americans. But I wonder if everything in Mexico is subtitled with English print like everything in America is now subtitled with Spanish? Should it be a prerequisite for Americans to be as literate in Spanish as they are in English (whatever that level of literacy may actually be.) Everytime you make a phone call in Mexico are you prompted to press one for Spanish, two for English….My brother in law is a Mexican American- he is a wonderful man and a valued member of our family. He tries to teach me a few Spanish words.. it's a fun endeavor, but I am not mastering quickly.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Personally I think it is insane to force all citizens of our English speaking country to learn or understand a language of another country (with one exception). Speaking the language of the country you wish to settle in is the right thing and should be a prerequisite for citizenship. It becomes difficult, time consuming and costly to to have a foreign language on store labels - can't read because both texts are too small, what's next? dual road signs?
I respect any foreign language, but I think how Global everything is, we should be consolidating language not adding. How many different Chinese "languages are there?
What is the exception? The are only 2 Internationally recognized Legal Languages - English and French. All international agreements and legal stuff is written in BOTH languages (check your passport). If we should be learning a second language, maybe it should be French Not Spanish (which is really NOT Spanish but a Mexican version)
You may or may not agree, but I'm all for simplicity, less confusion and "When in Rome".


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Did F**ticus ever show up?

Is he still speaking Latin?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Jorge, Regarding dual language modality in US, I have to ask that because we are in fact, the melting pot- why is it that we only accentuate adoption of Spanish for the alternate language button? Some school districts have representation of over 100 different primary languages- where English is a second language for these student. However, In America, we only push number 2 for Spanish. This mystifies me that we have to have dual language for Spanish but not French nor Russian nor Polish…etc. etc. Why is it such a political hot topic that we have such a push for Spanish to be recognized as a national language in the United States, when there are so many languages spoken here? Especially when as you affirm, many persons of Mexican descent are fluent in BOTH languages.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Here I am next to the state of Maine and the language used is English and French that would go up as far as Connecticut.
Of course English is mostly used.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'd say being able to travel from Florida to Oregon and Maine to California and converse with 300 million people of the same language is nothing short of an ingenious feature of America. Is there anyplace else in the world with such mass ease of communication? I don't think there is.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't imagine that most of you are familiar with the Canada.
I live in the upper part of New Brunswick which is French speaking; the lower part is all English.
Now Quebec is French.
Ontario Alberta and so on is all English.
If you go down below New Brunswick Novo Scotia, PEI are English.
If you travel Canada all signs are in English except New Brunswick which has both English and French Quebec signs are all French.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

English written and spoken in the US is an American version of real English. Spellings and pronunciations are different, meanings of some words different, but basically they are the same. In real English you find that where words have been taken from other languages, then as a courtesy the spelling is not changed - programme, theatre, humour, etcetera. I was pretty sure that English was a requirement for citizenship - I'm sure they did not test me for that when I applied.
JorgeG: Too many years have passed by to start learning a new language. I know enough schoolboy French to survive in France or Belgium, enough German to get to a bathroom etc., enough Shona to get by on and of course Pidgin English, and a wee bit of Afrikaans.
All languages are fascinating, maybe one day just like in Star Trek people will all be fitted with a Universal Translator, then even Klingon would not be a problem.

Mario - agree with it all: mushi sterek


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I'd say being able to travel from Florida to Oregon and Maine to California and converse with 300 million people of the same language is nothing short of an ingenious feature of America. Is there anyplace else in the world with such mass ease of communication? I don't think there is.

Excellent point (post) Mike 125!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Miles125.
Yes there is.
If you take a trip around the world and go to any country (including the US) that was a British Colony or territory governed by the British. All speak and understand English. The British once had domain over 25% or the world's population/countries. Not bad for a small island nation?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Not bad for a small island nation?

Yeah, you have some good guys like Tony Blair.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

OK Abbott from now on it's Peaches 
I understand what you are saying (one of the few) but India was a British colony then so he was British.
It is similar to Alexader Graham Bell that noted "American" telephone guy from Scotland????

Have a nice day mem saab Peaches.


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*"I don't even know where to look to learn "Macassar Ebony" :O"*
.
.
shopguryl I think you would have to travel to Indonesia to learn Macassar Ebony.haha


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Words, words, words as Shakespeare said. One has to admire those who are fluent in mulitple languages. Me only one language.. and somedays I'm sure my friends and family would tell me they wish I didn't know it.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Well said Roger. This blog should be sent to everyone automatically!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Hola Jorge, no hablo spanish. But I think you saying that Tommy has visited Madrid and you are challenging him to a contest in Spanish. And did you just call his mother a racist? LOL


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh, I thought Martin tanked this thread days ago….
Done any bandsawing today, Roger? Hope you're up and about….


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Language is one of the most important things that holds a nation together. I am 60 years old and ever since I was born our nation's language has been English. In fact, ever since our nation's founding our language has been English. We don't need a second language - our official language is English. It needs to remain our official language. This is simple common sense - or at least it should be, IMHO.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

JorgeG:
I don't that a language has anything to do with racism, I believe it just concerns clarity and ease of communication. Scottish people speak English but have such a dialect that many Americans can't understand everything they say. I imagine that Spanish in Spain and Spanish in South America has similar differences.
Rivergirl:
Congratulations on being a teacher, a very noble and necessary vocation. I have also taught college in Texas but for me my students listened intently to my English dialect - so it went well.
Another problem along the same lines as language is the system of measurements. I cannot understand why the US has not embraced the ISO Metric system and still hung on to the (quasi) Old Imperial English System instead. Most of the world uses the metric system and I believe only the US and Nigeria are the only ones using the old system. Even so, it does not make any sense for America to use metric in medical, Nasa and high tech Electronic and mechanical engineering and at the same time sell gasoline in"short" gallons and buy a quater pounder with a 2 litre Coke. Crazy.
Poopie:
Yes, I did a small bandsawing and spent the rest of my shop time sorting out things, but I'm "working" a little longer each day.
Abbott:
Tony Blair indeed - Bush's little puppy. The only 2 politicians I have ever liked have been Winston Churchill and Margaret Thatcher. I can't say I have been enamored by any US politician except RR, all the rest are a bunch of self righteous, crooks and ignore the citizens wishes to feather their own nests.


----------



## cathyb (Jul 8, 2009)

Karson that was so funny!! Thank you, I needed a laugh.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Good evening, Roger,
How are you feeling tonight. I saw you on, and thought I'd pop in before bedtime. Hope you're doing much better. I saw where you got a little work on the bandsaw done.Just don't over do it , bud….Slow.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I use LastPass and have this site saved as *social media*, It's not much different than Facebook but you have a target audience or group. I do not think 1% of my FB friends show up as my Lumberjock friends. I have never meet a Lumberjock in person yet, I'm sure that I will some day, But you are still my friends and we should be able to discuss anything. We as a group will still get spammed and pfished but the mods are good at stopping it. I say anything goes, I may not like your political views but won't hold that against anyone and would not slam anyone in a post .
We have members worldwide and I'm sure that we can all get along.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Rick,
I'm feeling ok and just waiting for midnight to take my nighttime medications, then I'm off to bed.
Spent a little time at the shop today - not doing much but the weather was wonderful - I don't think it reached 80 - Started this morning at 69.
I feel I am able to increase me time each day, albeit by a few minutes, but it is moving forward.
See you online this week.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Roger- regarding the metric system- I think the reason we in the U.S. don't use it is is probably because teachers can't teach it because they refuse to learn it- and kids refuse to learn it because teachers can't teach it. And we have "NO USE FOR IT.."  As for only U.S. and Nigeria using the metric system- well many of the "ugly Americans" do like to believe that the U.S. is THE world- LOL And remember- most American never really travel across the pond.. ever.. their whole lives. To many Americans, Texas is like a foreign country. Therefore egocentrism often results in Americans not really caring how much the big Mac weighs in Europe or how big gallon is in the E. U. So there it is- sometimes the U.S is isolationist, sometimes imperialistic.. just depends on how much U.S wants to take what someone else has… Oil comes to mind… Poppies… Metric system.? Not so much. So, there it is. As for teaching being a noble profession.. it was a nice thought.. but I respectfully disagree. LOL I Hated it!  And your example of the country wide refusal (to teach and then) convert the country to the metric system is just another example of how convoluted the politics of the education system is in the U.S. It's pathetic really.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

rivergirl:
You have a wonderful and refreshing attitude and realization of how things really are, and I agree with what you say. Imperialism and isolationism is really rampant but is not "seen" by most.
I did enjoy my teaching as my students were adults who "wanted" to be there to learn skills for a career, I left teaching as it became so repetitive and I got bored.
I hear people complain about the cost of tools which when make overseas are really special order items made to a defunct measurement system. The reason we should embrace the ISO is twofold, 1: We should be using the less confusing system that the rest of the world uses, it is very coherent and EASY. 2: Perhaps unknown to most people the Metric System was written into law for usage over 100 years ago by the US Government. If we want to educate our children so that they can survive in a global economy then we had better teach them the Metric system. Check and see how many different and unrelated linear units of measurement we have in the old Imperial system: Fractions, thousandths, inches, feet, yards, chains, miles, leagues etc., and in the metric system there is only ONE, the metre.
One argument against using the metric system is problems at the gas pump. People say they can't understand how much gas they were getting if it were in Litres - but most people just fill the tank or just get $20 worth, so why would that be a problem?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Roger: First, I challenge you to find a principal or administrator in an American public school who can understand, utilize and teach the metric system. (liter of pop does not count. LOL) I'm telling you most of the teachers and adminstrators out there are dumber than chickens. And it is really really scary when a nurse in th U.S. has to give you a shot in millgrams… yikes… If we want our children to survive economically in this country I say revitalize the trades. To hell with "college"- I mean how many glorified secretaries does one country need? Business Management degrees, Business administration degrees, Public relation degrees- etc. etc.. are all just glorified adminstrative assistants- and the salary is no more than a good welder makes. The difference is you can still get hired as a welder when you are over 40. Hey everyone always needs a good electrician and a welder and a carpenter and a nurse. I believe that science will be left to the rich socioeconomically advantaged kids, and the few truly gifted kids (as it has always been). These are the people who have always led the pack in engineering and astrophysics- and let me tell you not many of that type lived in the neighborhood that I grew up in. How many kids really get to go to M.I.T and Carnegie Mellon? Not many- the advantaged have always been advantaged and the disadvantaged have always been disadvantaged. So for the America of TODAY I say GO TRADES! The trades will survive- and if you have a gifted kid- well they will grasp and utilize the metric system and if you are lucky they will land a full ride to an ivy league science and technology or engineering university. I used to believe in "college" education. I don't believe anymore. The "white collar" middle class has been completely anhilated in the U.S. But my auto mechanic is busy- and my daughter's friends- the electricians and welders can always find full time work paying over 20 bucks an hour. I wish I had become a welder. Metric system or no, teaching sure was the pits.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

rivergirl: I understand what you say and can agree in many things. You are correct when you state that principals and administrators don't know their arse from their elbow, in fact the whole government seems to be oblivious and too S*** scared to do what is right instead of pandering those who don't want to learn it. Science, medicine, Physics, modern Engineering and for the love of mike, camera film has never been seen as 1.3779527 inches, it's 35mm and always has been. BTW, I would be worried too if a nurse in the US waned to give me a shot in milligrams - that's a measure of weight, I get my jabs in millilitres - a liquid measure. lol
You mention various trades where individuals are reasonably safe for finding employment, BUT even these trades will need to produce metric products to export in the global economy. Automobile workers are already into doing repairs in metric, they have to because ALL the current vehicles are built on the ISO system, welders will have to learn to weld to metric standards if their products are for export. You don't think that Mercedes, VW, BMW, all the French cars, ALL the Japanese cars are not metric?. Even the GM and Ford vehicles made in Europe are metric and the "Big Three" here also produce metric vehicles for the home market. Although there is a load of kicking and screaming about changing to the metric system, if you look hard enough you can see that it has already happened in some businesses - Shush, don't tell anyone. lol We all value our Dollars, but heck the money system in the US is Metric, I guess that's where people will agree about metrication.
My engineering education was in the UK. I served and apprenticeship for 5 years and became a "Journeyman" I wanted to continue my education in this field, so I sat for and entrance exam to attend college/Univ and spent 3 years gaining my masters degree. The difference in what I did and what happens here is that it would have not mattered if my folks were millionaires or wealthy because you couldn't buy yourself into higher education, your entrance examination was your ticket to higher Ed. I did work for a University here and really was appalled at the student intake, just pay a huge fee up front, have a no limit cc and join the party with your rich friends. They were airheads with no talent and an insult to those who could never get to University. So much BS, pandering and accommodating by the teaching staff - all the U wanted was to make money, they didn't give a rats about anything else.
Education for the masses today is a Joke, teachers live in fear and they and their management don't have a clue or balls to do anything.
Now, if we got rid of the quazi lawyers looking for any hiccup they can find to make a living, then we'd have a start with a much leveler playing field.
Gosh, you really got me going here.  
Like your posts, like a breath of fresh air. Best regards.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Here's a couple of guys who also enjoy using the metric system..

.
.









.
.

..I think that guy rode about 8 meters..


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Ride 'em, cowboy!!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Roger looks like a Texas rodeo.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Roger- actually I think the U.S. intially revolted against switching the metric system - like in the 70's if memory serves me right- we actually had a date in school where everything was to be converted by that date. And I used to run the 440 yard dash - which became the 400 meter- but I still had to go once around the track- LOL . Anyway regarding the reluctance on the part of the U.S to actually switch to the metric system, I think the industry magnates revolted due to costs involved with retooling everything that was manufactured in the U.S. Naturally things like that mattered when the U.S actually produced material goods- aka INDUSTRY- But now.. we produce nothing- unbelievable but true- and yes we import all those cars etc. etc. that are made in the land of the metric system OR we offshore everything to Japan and China where they already use the metric system so we don't have to TEACH THE WORK FORCE THAT IS HERE IN THE U.S. Therefore, the change toward the metric system in the U.S is occuring gradually- and it is changing primarily in the trade oriented professsions… mechanics need wrenches in millimeters.. nurses need syringes in whatever the hell it is they use… etc. etc. So will we ever change the gas pumps which are for the common man? And it important for me to buy my 1/4 pounder in grams? Who knows. What is important however is that diet Coke comes in 2 liter bottles. LOL Oh one last thing- regarding the U.S money being metric… we do have pennies, dimes, dollars and ten dollars and hundred dollars- which is what I would use to teach adding decimals and teaching place value. But we also have the nickel, quarter which doesn't exactly fit. LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Roger: Thank you for an excellent Post. It seems to have gotten way off Topic so I shall say my Goddbyes at this point.

"Life is too short to include pissing contests, making enemies or wasting your time being angry. Remember the key word is SOCIAL, so let's all try to be that way." BRAVO!!!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Interresting post . We are now metric and I personally love it.Alistair


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

Geez!

How can you say that a dialect is ranked higher or lower than the other? So what if a person is of mixed race? Does that make him less of a human being?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

rivergurl: 
Yes there was an initiative to move to the metric system in the 1970s, but too many people whined about it and it got put on hold - still is.
In retrospect this was a bad decision which put the US a position where later it would cause more difficulties and hardship if we ignored the world metric system. The amusing thing is that the Law that advocated the metric system as being the only legal measurement system in the US was never recinded, so we break the law every day. All international sales documentation are in the English and French language (plus country laguage for "reference only"), the measurement system is the ISO Metric system, no other measurement system is allowed except for Troy ounces and Carats.
We have put ourselves at a distinct disadvantage for global commerce and if we don't try to catch up soon we will become the world's orphan.
I totally agree with your post - smart lady who sees the danger.
Thank you

1Kg = 1,000 grams, 500grams is roughly 1lb. so it's easy to figure what 250, 125, 100, 50, 20, 10, 5 and 1grams is. moving the decimal point (which is actually a comma) is simple.
What is a Fluid ounce? A can of Coke lists the contents around 12 Fl.oz. Try to get your head around that! What if the Fluid was not Coke but a heavy liquid - how big do you think the can would be then.
Cans content listing should be by VOLUME, not WEIGHT, liters give volume space used.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I think if the can held mercury or lead it would be a little can. LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

rivergirl:
Absolutely correct. The ISO Metric system is also a rationalization system too. I mentioned that the metric "period" is a comma NOT a period. The reason is "period, point or dot" has several meanings whereas a comma is only a comma, the system is full words that only relate to one thing and cannot be a word with different meanings, so it's not just a measuring system, that's not appreciated as part of the system. The other thing the metric system brings is the standardization of things, Paper and envelopes for instance - the A series of preferred sizes, A0 is 1 metre square, A1 is the A0 folded in half, the A2 is the A1 folded in half…and so on, A12 is the size of a small postage stamp. If you have a letter to mail, the A4 sheet fits into an A5 envelope (A4 folded in half) and so on. Packaging sizes also follow the same reasoning thus you have packages that are standardized and can ship, stack, carry or simply just have a neater stocked pantry.
There is lots more to it than technical or engineering.
Something to think about?
Have a great day )


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Roger- Now here is a man who loves his metric system. You must be going crazy in Texas- where the beer is still sold in pounders. LOL .


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

I think most of problem with publics fear of the metric system is they try and relate it to the English system. They are always triing to convert in their heads; 47 mm ? how many inches is that??? STOP IT!!! Pick up a metric ruler and use it ,its the same as our monetry system , based on 100.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

rivergirl:
It's not that I love the system, it is just I know there is a simpler and more coherent way of doing things and we are making our lives more difficult by not embracing it, in the long run it will do us harm. In Texas they also have unique system that includes "just a tad", "Kinda Sorta" and "Get a bigger Hammer" 

quartrsawn:
Absolutely correct. DO NOT try to convert - that's where the fear is, you design and measure solely in the metric system, you soon get to know metric sizes and visualize them

I know there are many out there who won't give an inch in their opposition, but I won't yield a millimetre - work that out. lol


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*I'm all for in keeping with the American independent nature and keep all our "inches".*

/agrees with Tom. The only time I use the metric system is when it is forced upon me, other then that I do just fine with the good system.

I also get a chuckle out of the folks on the forum that think everyone should be alike or that Lumberjocks should bring us all closer together. I say Feck that, I am perfectly willing and able to choose my own friends and I have plenty of them with no need for everyone to be my friend. I don't want to be closer to some of the guys around here, I'm picky about my friends.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Abbott:
And there was a bird called the DoDo once. 

tom1:
I do honestly believe that the LJ site accomplishes the task of sharing tips and knowledge, a place to display your proud work very well. LJs is not just a place to post bland "just the facts ma'am" posts or responses, the "social" part is important for everyone to get a "feel" of the poster. You can choose your own friends and I think that my definition of "social" was meant to mean we should all behave in a friendly and non argumentative manner - even if we don't like the individual, nothing more sinister than that.
Of course as human beings, some are unfriendly, aloof and argumentative - but that's life and it's no reason to declare hostilities. There are LJs who enjoy a little banter and some fun - "All work and no play makes Jack a dull guy" it is said.
Just kick back by all means, good attitude and one that most LJs practice.
Hope that clears up the misconception.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Ever since that Kenyan got elected everyone just loves to play the race card, especially on the Internet, to the point where it means nothing. All my friends could be called racists, bigots or homophobes, I just call them good Americans. ~shrug~ I couldn't care less about being politically correct. Hell, if I said what I was really thinking folks on the Internet would scream "hide the women and children".


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Tom1- You said "rivergirl: All those building/construction jobs are labor intensive. With that love of labor it's still like football, you're past your prime at age 40. Been there….." Yes- this is true but it is even more true I think of mid level white collar jobs. Over 40 you are past your prime and become an insurance liability. Even though }over 40" is a protected class in the U.S. - we aren't very protected. LOL As for the social discussion forum on L/J being a liability to Martin's LumberJocks site- wellllllllllllll social networking and blogging and bantering on line is very popular and I don't think that having a separate section for discussion forums is going to damage the L/J forum. Conversely, I think it gives some diversity away from sometimes repetitive nature of boxes, vessels and pens and boxes, vessels and pens… and rustic tables and rustic tables..and then there's those rustic tables.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Abbott:
And there was a bird called the DoDo once. *

They must of been pretty tasty!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

GEEZ!!

rivergirl: You're right! Even Radio Stations need a little Diversity now and then!!



Tom1: Kilts are great!! They allow you to do a LOT of things…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

rivergirl:
On a related issue concerning unemployment, can you understand why, especially at this time when so many school leavers are unable to find jobs that the retirement age is going to be 70? 
I was wondering how many jobs world be available if they "lowered" the retirement age, not increase it.
A couple of weeks ago in France the workforce bitterly apposed the government plan to raise the retirement age from 60 to 62.  !!!!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good thread Roger but part of it could be removed as they offence people here but I guess some don't care if a member is run down depend who you are.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Roger- retiring early would be nice- that is if I had a job to retire from.. LOL REgarding reducing the retirement age in the US- problem is - because the stock market crashed and ate up a big portion of middle America's retirement accounts, even those who are age eligible to retire aren't retiring because THEY CAN'T- their savings is G-O-N-E . I don't know many people who lost less that 100,000 last year. It is a terrible situation.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's right, rivergirl. They got us coming and going. We lost a lot of money and at the same time the government dumped a whole lot of taxes on us and piled a whole lot of debt on top of that. Social Security paid out in devalued dollars ain't going to pay for my retirement. I'll probably have to work till I drop - just come home from work some day, dig me a hole, and jump right in. Hey, maybe I could build me a platform over a hole with a scaffold on it, with a bunch of dirt on the top of the scaffold, with a rip cord on it, and just get in and pull the cord. That could be my last woodworking project. A do it yourself burial.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey, we're already *buried in debt* so we're already in a grave in a manner of speaking.

Being in debt is a form of slavery and slavery is a form of death.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That means that when a baby comes into this world and is just starting his life out in these United States he's already got a mountain of debt on top of him and hadn't even gotten his first credit card yet.

So, in a way of speaking, he just got born but he's dead already. He's buried under a mountain of debt. He's a slave to debt before he ever figured out what freedom tastes like.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Guys (and rivergirl): *
Basically that's what happened to me. After my first cancer surgery, the medication side effects made my job impossible to carry on with, so I had to retire. I was then 65 and wouldn't you believe, they added another 10 months to the retirement age, so in effect "I retired before the official new retirement age". That meant that my SS check was less and would never catch up to a SS check where you completed the retirement (new) age.
Oh, and I did not qualify for any disability benefits, just the reduced SS check.

I had a *very small* 401k with my job and was advised to roll it into an IRA - which I did - and lost 60% in the first 9 months. :-( That IRA was supposed to be for Taxes and Insurances, nothing else, so I don't quite know now how long I can survive if I live so many years.

Back when the case was made for us to embrace all the new technologies, the clincher was that we'd all work less hours, have more vacation and see a reduced retirement age. We all swallowed it hook, line and sinker.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Roger, I'm sooooo sorry about your health and retirement situation and I'll pray for your healing; there has to be so many other similar situations across this country right now. The middle class is being destroyed right before everyone's eyes and the whole thing is such a terrible tragedy.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

helluvawreck:
You don't have to feel sorry for me, friend, there are so many retirees out there ( and plenty in LJs) that are in the same boat or even worse than me, there's nothing we can do about it. So moaning and groaning about it won't help, the best thing to do is try to keep a positive attitude and keep telling yourself you'll get through it.

For my way of thinking, after 45 years of "head to the grindstone" you need and qualify for some peaceful retirement with dignity as a reward for all those years where you gave your time and good health.


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

LOL , !! Hey guys this sure is a fun site,keep the post coming.It's good to laugh out loud and good for the soul.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

woodcrafter47:
Yes it is, and makes for a much more pleasant day. This one of the best parts in LJs, friendly chatting and solving the world's problems ---and just like we are all gathered together having a picnic.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

WHAT IN THE HELL DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH WOODWORKING YOU BASTARDS! (and basterette)


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, yeah and some of us look like we are made of wood..you ever heard of a bandsaw? They have them for you wooden guys.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Abbott:
I can assure you that my parents were married before I was born, which precludes me from being illegitimate, or are you referring to a type of file?
Once in a machine shop an apprentice was asking the foreman, "what file do I use?, this big bastard here?". The answer he got was "No, the little f***er over there."  Oops, sorry those files are used in metalwork, not woodwork -hope I didn't offend someone 1 lol
Abbott, why don't you go and weld something? Oops, there I've done it again. 
Bad day??? :-(


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Once in a machine shop an apprentice was asking the foreman, "what file do I use?, this big bastard here?". The answer he got was "No, the little f*er over there."  *

LOL!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Tom1:
I just like to be "sociable" with people, I find them all interesting in their diverse ways.
As far as any government usage of the word "social" is concerned, I agree that it means something completely different and yes, sinister.
Perhaps I should just say that I am a "happy go lucky" person.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Perhaps I should just say that I am a "happy go lucky" person.*

Careful Roger, you might have the forum cops all over you for that one!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I know, Roger, I wasn't feeling sorry for you, friend, but I can still pray for your health to get better. 

My brother and I have an architectural molding plant that we've built up from scratch with nothing but a lot of hard work for a lot of years and now it's running off of fumes. My 25% interest in the plant is pretty much all my wife and I have to retire on and we're both 60 years old. The only way for us to get anything is for us to sell the plant for what it's worth and who in the hell is going to buy a molding plant in this country anytime soon - if ever.

Abbott, DO YOU EVER THINK ABOUT ANYTHING BUT WOODWORKING?


> ?


 

"Hold my beer while I cut this." What does that mean?  Oh, I get it.

Abbott, DO YOU EVER THINK ABOUT ANYTHING BUT WOODWORKING and beer?


> ?


 

When I go home this evening and wind down with a few beers I'll think about you brother. That way it'll sort of be like we're having a beer together. How's that?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

When I go home this evening and wind down with a few beers I'll think about you brother. That way it'll sort of be like we're having a beer together. How's that?

I would like that very much friend


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hey, I read a little bit about you and your brother this morning…I got the impression that you are both some real good folks. God bless sir (s).


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*hellavawreck:*
I believe Abbott thinks more about locker room interviews than anything else. 

*Abbott:*
Thanks for the tip, I'll watch out for SWAT and in the meantime put a full belt on the MG42.

Going to the shop and see if I can put in 2 or 3 hours, coming along better each day.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I'll watch out for SWAT and in the meantime put a full belt on the MG42.



Not to many people know what a MG42 is any more. Man, those guys sure could build. I just looked over a Me 262 in person a couple of weeks ago. It was incredibly well built and way ahead of the curve. What a shame so many incredibly well built products are made for creating death. God must weep at times.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good morning Tom!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Abbott:
I guess you need to buy Festool. 

I agree, I looked over a King Tiger tank once and was "gobsmacked" (colloquial English slang meaning - astounded), it looked so modern. I knew a guy who was a tank jockey in WW2 in a Sherman (or Ronson) and he said that if ever they saw a Tiger they would go around it way out of range as it would be a "no contest".


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Roger said:

"hellavawreck:
I believe Abbott thinks more about locker room interviews than anything else. "

Oh, yes, I remember now. Your referring to the "football reporter". Yes, well I think that's ok. I mean I'm a member of the over-the-hill-gang and I think about her too - every now and then. 

Abbott, what's the name of that other acquaintance of yours? What was it? I can see her, now (God help me):-( She had a very expensive looking eye shadow job. Oh yes, I remember, now. It was Coyote. That's such a pretty name for a woman.

How's Coyote doing?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, the Tiger II was incredibly well armed and armored. It was heavy and had bad cross country ability. Allied aircraft took them out faster then they could be built. The Tiger I was more manageable and carried the famous German 88mm gun (the short one L56, the Tiger II had the long 88mm, L71) and the Tiger I saw a lot more action. Yeah with the quality of their build, the skill of the crews and their excellent leadership they were way ahead of their time. What a miserable period of time that was for the world.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*How's Coyote doing? *

Oh man she is excited! This is her busy time of year coming up with Halloween and all.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Guys:
Going to the shop now. Got to get my body working.
So as they say in Texas: Talk at yer later

Now ya'll be good while I'm gone…......yahear?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My father fought in WWII from the latter part of 1941 on to the end, latter 1945. He was in North Africa and Sicily under Patton and then went on into Italy, Anzio, Southern France and on into Germany. You couldn't get my father to talk about the war at all when he was sober. The only time he would talk was when he was drinking. He always told me that the 88's were one of the most feared weopons that the Germans had. I suppose they also used those at Anzio. The war really affected my father and he always held a lot inside of himself - my Mom told me always that he was a totally different man than what he was before he went in. My father and mother stayed together, however, until the end and died within two weeks of each other.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

helluvawreck:
Yeah, my dad served WW2 from 1939 through 1946. He never talked about the war ever. The only stuff I did know was that he served just about everywhere in an forward artillery unit and they were almost overrun several times. My dad was in the 2nd wave on D-day and ended up in Germany where they kept him until 1946 in Berlin. I remember for years we would go visit his army buddies and family, but they too never mentioned anything about the war, except when they were alone.
Must have been an awful experience.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Abbott, thank you for remembering I am a bastardette. LOL Today was a good day I sold TWO tables. I am taking one to Michigan on Friday for a wedding gift- I had to talk Len into this gift idea. He is afraid they will think we are cheap hicksters. I said we are cheap hicksters.. and it will save us 100 bucks. The neighbor- who just bought a table today concurred with me- said it is a beautiful table and will make a great gift.  So I unloaded the last of my inventory of tables/benches. I have two in the works and will have to get busy building when I return on Monday. Not that I am not always busy building- just that now I need to rebuild the inventory.  I am sure this week was feast- next week will be famine.. but I am just happy about last week. Glad you all agreed with me that the stock market crash was a real crapper for those of us who really thought it was a great idea to save for retirement.  Abbott- for Halloween I am going to dress up as the WITCH THAT I AM.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Abbott- for Halloween I am going to dress up as the WITCH THAT I AM. 

Ha! I think I will just hide behind the door and scare all the children until they cry. It will be almost like posting here


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww Abbott, you know you love it.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, we have been having a lot of fun in this thread Roger. I didn't mean posting "here" as in "here", I meant "here" as in "here". You see? Anyway Martin seems to have called off the dogs and the coyote. Pity, she has such a great personality  Now back to our regularly scheduled social nonsense


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

All right Roger, huh, Mister Educator and wise old guy…let's see what you know about REAL NINJAS.

Because Ninjas are cool and by cool I mean totally sweet!

Here is just a sample of the AWESOMENESS at the posted link!

Q: I heard that ninjas are always cruel or mean. What's their problem?
A: Whoever told you that is a total liar. Just like other mammals, ninjas can be mean OR totally awesome.

DON'T CLICK IF YOU'RE A DIAPER BABY. SERIOUSLY. REAL NINJAS!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Abbott*:
I bet Martin has had a few laughs reading this stuff. I know it has been an entertaining thread and I guess some folks have appreciated it. Anyway it makes for a brighter day.
Next step is to ask Martin if we can have an LJ comedy club section, I emailed him about it and signed your name - cool huh?
I'm off now to have a middle eastern meal - sheep's eyeballs goulash. They say it's good and filling and will see you through the week.  I'm used to people looking at me when I eat because I use a knife *and* fork, but this will be the first time I'll have had the meal looking at me.

And that's the way it is….........


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Next step is to ask Martin if we can have an LJ comedy club section, I emailed him about it and signed your name - cool huh?*

By cool I bet you mean totally sweet!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*By cool I bet you mean totally sweet*!

No, Mushi Sterek


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

So where did they move Rhodesia to anyway?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Answer: Back into the stone age. Ahhhh Zimbabwe - from riches to rags.
Now I suppose you are going to voetsek?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe, I will shortly, I think I may try and watch some TV tonight.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Actually it really means fo and is often used when some ah butts into your conversation. You look at the guy and ask "Do you like sex and Travel" .. he'll answer YES, so you tell him to voetsek - the fo version.

I'm off to take my 10 pills and watch some TV. Relax, have a nice evening.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

You to Pal.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Abbott, I hope you were kidding about eating eyeballs. I think that is truly the most disgusting thing you have ever said.


----------



## ars (Jun 13, 2010)

You know there's a lot of people who just love to freakin argue, about anything. No matter what you bring up, if they didn't come up with it first they'll come out with the opposing point of view. Every conversation they go into is like an act and they just want you to walk away impressed. And because anyone can join in on ia forum thread it's like a feeding ground for the "contrarians". Just my $0.02.

I do believe that lumberjocks is one of the most friendly forums I've seen. The fact that so many of the members have their own photo for their avatar tells you something.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe, that was Roger who was eating eyeballs…being a Zombie I try to stick to eating BRAAAAAINSS!!!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh and congratulations on your recent sales!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

ars:
You are probably right, that's why some of us try to keep it a happy place.
RE: The photos not posted, ever considered that these guys may be on the FBI's most wanted list or have warrants issued for their arrest? lol

rivergirl:
Great to see you making sales, well done.
The eyeballs were tasty with the cus cus and this morning I'm having leftovers, that should see me through the day.
Bon Appetite.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

/agree ars has a good point concerning some of the Internet arguing.

I think another thing to consider with Lumberjocks is that for some this Forum is their first Internet experience. I remember years ago when I was truly amazed at all of things I read and saw on the Internet that were disturbing to me and my belief system.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

?)>>>?)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Roger,
Woulda been here sooner but I had to block some turnip-head who decided he wants to watch my photo uploads in another website. Actually, two turnip-heads! Or maybe the same person both times.
I am slowly preparing a pictorial of my favorite furniture history, along with a couple of restorations in my collection. This is for you, Roger, in response to your request to me to post some restoration work as opposed to first-off furniture and crafts. It will be interesting to see if it sustains the interest of many people, I posted one piece I rescued and other than the few obligatory attaboys, there was only a couple of comments that suggested to me that the subject of furniture restoration would never get traction here in the LJ website. It truly takes a different breed of woodworker to make old, unwanted furniture into something worthy of houseroom. I'll need a few more days, then I'll start a thread and see where it goes. Won't be anything racial in it like your thread, but I know I can count on a few comments from people whom I trust and respect.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

nottoman validates the block feature by posting,(*)
Most articulate, NOM!!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

( * )


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Haha, it's been known to happen!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Funny Thread! I like the metric system explained in post #191


----------

